# Tl;dr - i can sometimes feel my right colon as a hard lump



## Alexander.C (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello people!

I'm new to this condition, and first time on this forum, which had helped me a great deal of easing my mind during the past months.

First up, i'm a 29 year old male, and two doctors i've seen, told me i had IBS (well, actually only one officially made this diagnosis, the other one told me i probably have a "slow intestine" and gave me a leaflet for IBS). Another doctor i have seen before going to these other two didn't give any particular diagnosis, just told me to make some blood and fecal tests and then mumbled to himself something like "don't want to say it's Crohn's this early". So obviously, these half-arsed attempts at a diagnosis, together with me googling the symptoms and seeing colon cancer filling almost all of the first page of results have made me quite a bit anxious about what exactly it is i'm having.

So, first thing's first. Most of my symptoms do fall in the boundaries of IBS, but seeing the huge array of symptoms that IBS has, i ask myself what doesn't







). So it all started about three to four months ago (don't know for sure because it was really negligible at first) with a dull pain in my LRQ, mostly in the area where my appendix is. I think it started with a bout of constipation, but since for as long as i remember i've been having irregular bowel movements, that varied wildly between 1 and 4 days, i didn't make too much of it. This time, though, the pain continued even after the constipation was resolved, which is to say i've returned to my regular 1-4 day cycle. It didn't really got worse, though there were days when i would notice it more, and days when it would disappear almost completely, but after about a month and a half, i started having a change in stools as well, which was mostly constipation of different shapes and colors, and other more traditional symptoms such as bloating, the increased sensation of passing gas, though i wouldn't say it was that acute, occasional cramping pain that traveled throughout the abdomen besides the constant dull ache in my RLQ, and a noticeable "something" that i felt with my hand around the painful area in my right.

Now this last one is the most distressing for me, because i haven't seen it in anybody with IBS so far. When i feel with my hand around the lower and middle right part of my abdomen, i sometimes can specifically notice a hard, sausage shape formation, which is most likely my ascending colon, because it fits the anatomical location of it. It's not always there, and it mostly appears when i'm having bouts of pain in that area as well. Sometimes it's rather soft and mushy, it makes gurgling sounds when i press on it, then disappears, other times it's quite hard and solid looking, and i can't seem to make it go away when i press it. It also, almost never hurts when i press, except a slight tenderness every once in a while. It's only palpable when i'm standing, or sitting on a chair, and almost never when i'm lying down in the classical abdominal examination position. That's why none of the doctors felt anything either, i guess. Now i'm pretty sure it isn't a tumor, because tumors don't just come and go, but i am quite perplexed about that as well, because from what i know about the digestive system, there should never be any solid mass in that area of the colon. There's also something that feels like a partially contracted muscle in the upper right and side area of my abdomen. That one's not very noticeable either, but it is a bit different than what i feel in the left part, where everything's still nice and soft.

Until now, i've been given an ultrasound, which showed nothing particular, been checked for hernia, and had the abdomen palpated by a surgeon, which found nothing wrong, had a completely normal CBC blod test, and also normal values for liver blood tests. Had the whole array of fecal tests, as well as FOBT which were all negative, although i'm rather skeptic about that last one, because it was taken from the same stool sample as the other tests, and the doctor said it's not necessary to do the 3 day sample as i've read is customary for FOBT. I was also prescribed a few trimebutine based antispastics about a month and a half ago, but so far they didn't do ###### (which, given my constipation, could be considered a pun).

So, that's about it. The basics of my condition. I hope you will read my post, of which i am now aware is way too long, but i also felt the need to vent my distress to some knowledgeable people. This condition has caused me quite a bit of anxiety lately (up to the point i have insomnia for the past couple of weeks), and frustration at the Romanian medical system, which seems to be really backwards in some respects. For example, I had to go on the internet and read random comments on forums to find out that most normally advanced countries now have mandatory screenings for colon cancer in people over 50 years. I feel the doctors around here are too set in the old ways. Even though they diagnosed me with IBS, they did it far too easily, without asking for more symptoms, ad i wouldn't be surprised to find out that they don't even know about the Rome criteria, or the like.

So, thanks for the wonderful support group that you have here, and if you read everything i've written here (even at a glance), more power to you!







Also, if there is anyone that feels the same mass in their right abdomen, without having a more serious disease, please tell, for it would greatly ease my distress.


----------



## Sickofthis24/7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey i have this "hard area"that your talking about. Its a bit sausage shape like and when i press on it it feels all liquidy! I have also been worried about this and will be asking the gastro when i see him on monday


----------



## Alexander.C (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. Please tell me what the doctor tells you about it, too. Do you also have constipation with your symptoms?


----------



## Sickofthis24/7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ive never actually been officially diagnosed with ibs. And never mentioned this hard lump to my doc but will defo be mentioning it to the gastro on monday...i can feel it bubbling sometimes aswell in that spot....is your in the spot where the appendix is?


----------



## Alexander.C (Mar 26, 2015)

Yep, it's pretty much there. I can also feel the bubbling sometimes, like it's filling up with something, then emptying, then filling up again. That happens when it's not hurting per se, and i call that stage "discomfort". Sometimes, in this stage, there are some mild sharp pains going through my whole abdomen, but mostly on my right side, just under the ribs. When i get to the actual hurting stage, there's mostly nothing happening there, except for the dull pain, and that one lasts for a few days. And that's when i can feel the lump more pronounced. And also kinda harder than other times. Like it doesn't go just by pressing on it. Of course, after a couple of hours it could be gone by itself. Also, it's not always exactly in the appendix area. Sometimes i can fell it higher up too. Disappearing under the muscles that are below the ribs.

It really looks like it's just the colon i'm feeling, but it's weird because i can feel it harder in the right where it should mostly be liquid stool, than on the left, where everything should be more formed. In fact on the left i rarely feel anything


----------



## Alexander.C (Mar 26, 2015)

Just wanted to bump this one, because it got buried quite a few pages down, and it's distressing to me that not a lot of people have identified this symptom.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

all i can think of is yes, it is probably your colon that you are feeling, especially since you've had an ultrasound and other tests and your doctor felt your abdomen etc.

and i think what you are feeling in there is either stool or a mixture of gas and stool. when it feels hard, it's probably mostly stool. the more gas that's in there, the squishier it's going to feel. and the degree of hardness of the stool would depend on your fluid intake and what type of foods you've been eating--lots of fiber etc.

a spasm in the colon can cause pain and it also traps gas and stool behind it which can make that area feel harder.

i know it's hard but please try to stop worrying so much about this. it sounds like your doctor has been quite thorough with all the tests and everything. if you're still unsatisfied with his diagnosis, you could always go to another doctor although it sounds like you've already done that.

sorry--that's the best answer i can give you. hopefully someone else will have more to add. take care.


----------



## Fat_intolerant_Chris (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi I have EXACTLY the same thing! Did you ever find out what it was?


----------



## senseseny (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello guys, I have to say I really know what you are suffering. I had been there and I got to figure it out. First of all I want to tell you, you are fine, relax, calm down. Your body is fine, there is not much bad going on. I cannot say if all of you are suffering the same problem as I had (and in some degree still do); but I think if you follow my advice, you will figure out some important stuff and advance a lot.

IBS & WTF: I believe IBS is a little wildcard doctors use when they don't know WTF is going on. They told me I have it. I never believe it. The fact of believing that you have IBS paralyse you there, is a chain to that thought, that does not let you look, believe and find a solution. I hate IBS as I hate TDAH. We are all different people with different circumstances, behaviours, chemical balances, and bacteria balances. So we are all normal and every unbalance can be balanced again. I believe.

MIND & LIFESTYLE: First of all, obviously you had been doing something bad. Can be in a nutritional level or in a personal level. Get to understand that bowels and brain are powerful connected. We all get cramps when some bad feelings appear, right? So look for sources of anxiety, depression, stress that could be affecting you. Try to solve them. Also, try to understand that here comes the story of the egg and the chicken ( What was first? ). Do I feel anxious because I cannot have a normal life because my issues? Or do I have issues in my body because something else is making me anxious? As you will see later on mental health is not 100% what makes your gut go wrong, but does affect and you should take this as a part of the solution. Don't forget to move. Don't forget sport. Don't forget to be social and have healthy relationships with friends and family, and in the case you have it with your couple. Be emphatic and all that... transparent, clear, deep... all that. Is important to have inner peace with the people that surround you.

MEDICAL TREATMENT: I tend to avoid any medical treatment, I believe nature does have all I need. If I do have any problem perhaps I had been using in a wrong way what nature offer me. But of course think sharply about it... is not the same to have some digestive problems than having a tumor inside you. There are healthy problems that a good medical treatment is gonna save you. But I like my body to be healthy and in balance just with what nature offer. Nothing else.Avoid antibiotics, they harm all bacteria in your body, also the one you need in your gut for it to work properly.

GUT BACTERIA - LINING: Most probably you have an unbalanced gut. Perhaps a overgrowth of some bacteria or yeast, or perhaps a leaky gut that allow some substances go into your blood stream ( this can create your intestines to get inflamed when you eat certain substances - like the famous gluten







) when they should not be there. At the first you have to concentrate

ELIMINATE THE BAD: I have heard that there are 4 WHITE DEMONS:

1 - Refined Wheat flour. For most people is fine. I had to completely eliminated on my diet. Is what did create my PERMANENT CONSTIPATION. Period. The point is, this substance does get into your blood stream if you have a leaky gut, or partially leaky.... This creates an inflammation in your gut and guess what? Makes everything tight, your digestion gets much longer, and your bowels extract all the juice from your excrement, leaving them dry, hard as stones, and with problems to take them out. Be aware because this is what I feel create most of the problems related to IBS-C constipation problems. And this is hard, because I had to stop eating bread, pasta, pastries, couscous and all that super tasty stuff... damn!

2 - Refined sugar - The sugar intake should be contained in your vegetables and fruits, perhaps also in tubers or whatever natural food you choose. But eliminate refined sugar as much as you can. There are so many diseases attached to it. In incredible people still consume it.

3 - Refined salt - My food tend to be less salty, but make sure you are getting the necessary iod you need in other foods.

4 - Dairy - In my case I did eliminate the dairy and I did stop to fall sleep at 20:00 while I was talking to people. I did stop consuming milk, but I still cousume yogurt and kefir

So yes, eliminate what makes you bad. In my case was Refined Wheat Flour, in yours perhaps too. I would try that first. But observe other foods that could make you bad as well. Observe your body reactions, what feels good and what feels bad. Eliminate Refined Wheat Flour for a month and then decide if you feel any change. There is a lot to learn about your body and how it feels, and this will make you become healthier in the future.

I have to say my digestion is quite normal at the moment. I left those bad moments in the past. I can even eat a couple of slices of pizza time to time and most of the times feels ok-ish. Sometimes can feel a bit wrong. Once you feel recovered after some times, you can slightly try some of the foods that made you feel bad in the past. I do because is hard to live without those foods nowadays, mostly when you go out with friends, or when somebody invite you to their place. I can take now 1 or 2 slices of pizza and is fine, but I will never consider to eat a full pizza or a pasta dish for myself. Just don't.

FOOD TREATMENT: Here you have to get three steps that will make your gut happy again. Most probably your lining is damaged because dried hard stools harming it, plus antibiotics, stress, anxiety and all that. I have found this DrAxe at youtube that explains everything in detail. So I don't thin I have to do it myself. I love this guy... food as medicine =)

1 - Clean your colon:






2 - Repair your colon:






and






3 - Consume prebiotics foods:






4 - Consume probiotics foods:






Also they have videos directly assessing IBS and Leaky gut dissease:











I am thankful to DrAxe, one because it helped me in my recovery, and two because otherwise I would need to write much much much more...

FOOD: I want to end suggesting you to reconsider your diet a bit. How much of what you eat is natural? What foods had been missing in your diet? Our human body needs many substances, and Refined and Processed foods normally eliminate them. When you eat a product made with Refined Wheat Flower there are many substances, minerals... that had been taken away. Funnily later on they sell wheat bran, which is the part missing in Refined Wheat Flower (I am not familiar in the process to create this flower, and I am not sure if does have any other additive on it). Funnily again, when I consume Wheat Bran I do not have any issue, I digest it fine, no problem.

What about other foods you might be missing? Did you got to discover them? Did you try to use them daily in your diet? They don't need to be harder or annoying to cook. I invite you to become more creative when cooking and start introducing foods that you didn't use before. Look for recipes, be creative.

1 - Do you eat grains? Do you eat fullgrain products (as opposed to Refined Wheat Flower)? Do you eat rye? buckwheat? maize? oat? spelt? whole grain rice?....

2 - Do you eat seeds? Do you eat chia seeds? pumpkin seeds? pomegranade? quinoa? flax seeds? sunflower seeds? hemp seeds? sesame seeds? pine nuts? poppy seeds? ......

3 - Do you eat beans or legumes?? red beans? white beans? chickpeas? green board beans? lentils in all colors (green, red, yellow, brown orange....)? mung beans? black beans, big broad beans?

4 - Are you missing any vegetables? Broccoli, leafy greens? cabbage? pumpkin? sweet potato? celery? asparagus? mushrooms?

5 - Are you missing any fruits? Apples and pears? citrus? stone fruits? bananas? mangoes? berries (strawberries, raspberries, blueberries)? kiwifruit? melons? tomatoes? avocados?

6 - Are you drinking enough water? if you are constipated force yourself to drink more wather than normal, normally or body know when need to ask for food, so we don't have to think about it, but if you are constipated make an extra effort. Might help you to get some water into those dried stools, and might help you to make your body work smoother.

There is plenty of food out there, and if you got into a pattern of having always the same food, most probably your body is missing some stuff. Observe your body, observe what you eat, observe how you feel... You will find the way out of this...

SOME IMPORTANT DETAILS TO TAKE INTO ACCOUNT:

- if you are constipated, most probably your bowels are quite full of stools. Dont start eating a lot of all this because you can feel terrible. Imagine your belly is full, and you start to eat beans, with tons of fiver and all this good stuff with no control. Your belly would start creating crazy amounts of gas, you would get cramps, and I imagine you could spend some really bad time. In extreme cases you could get into trouble. If you are full of stools, get calm, eat pumpkin soup, eat mango, drink tones of water, eat light stuff easy to digest and expulse. Make space for the new diet and start recovering your healthy gut slowly.

I did try to explain here my experience, I am not a doctor. I am just a normal guy that got into trouble in the past, and had your same experience. I would be delighted to see some of you become healthier thanks to this time I took to explain my experience. Peace.... Please if you got to read this and this did help you let me know. Leave here some words. I would love to hear from your experience. Thanks


----------

